# Short throw shifters?



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

As I'm sure many with M6 GTOs have noticed the shifter is alittle sloppy and has a long throw. I have been looking for a good short throw shifter and have found three.

B&M: http://www2.bmracing.com/store/kommerce_productdetail.aspx?item=45043

Harrop: http://www.lingenfelter.com/Merchan...OD&Product_Code=99-ASPC6076-00&Category_Code=

Hurst: http://www.northernautoparts.com/ProductModelDetail.cfm?ProductModelId=13304

Does anyone have experience with any of these shifters? If so what pros and cons are there?


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Do not forget the GMM Ripshifter from our friends down under. JHP has them and they have been ranked the best so far.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

GGTTOO said:


> Do not forget the GMM Ripshifter from our friends down under. JHP has them and they have been ranked the best so far.


I was reading about them after posting this thread. They sound like a pain in the backside to install, but I may have to do it.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Harrop for driver, GMM for racing. I have Harrop and cut shift handle 1" every thing else sound like your riding in a gear box :lol:


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Holden said:


> Harrop for driver, GMM for racing. I have Harrop and cut shift handle 1" every thing else sound like your riding in a gear box :lol:



Mine will be mostly driven on the street, probably too aggressively, but I can't help that.

Does the Harrop bolt right on with little to no difficulty and do I reuse the slock handle? A Hurst T Handle would be nice. I had one in my 71 442 and loved it.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lou's short stick with a Hurst pistol grip handle works great for me 55 for the stick 70 for the handle.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Mikey340 said:


> Lou's short stick with a Hurst pistol grip handle works great for me 55 for the stick 70 for the handle.


I like the looks of that, but I am assuming it is just a shorter shaft then added the length back with the shifter handle on the stock shifter.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Harrop just reduces throw and reuses stock handle but raises shifter ½” that’s why I cut shifter 1”, Not tight like B&M or GMM. I had B&M for 1 day and returned, You could use any handle that fits stock.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Is the Hurst available yet? If so has anyone installed one?


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Holden said:


> Harrop just reduces throw and reuses stock handle but raises shifter ½” that’s why I cut shifter 1”, Not tight like B&M or GMM. I had B&M for 1 day and returned, You could use any handle that fits stock.


Why return the B&M?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

PC4STOP said:


> Why return the B&M?


HA HA do a search on here you will see y. 2 bolt install, leaks, Loud, Missed 3rd not stock location. I ordred before I read all the bad press. I dont need racing shifter just wanted quiet and shorter through stock look.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Holden said:


> HA HA do a search on here you will see y. 2 bolt install, leaks, Loud, Missed 3rd not stock location. I ordred before I read all the bad press. I dont need racing shifter just wanted quiet and shorter through stock look.
> View attachment 605


Sounds to me like the Harrop is the way to go for what I need it for. Bolts easily onto the stock shifter mount and reduces the throw.

Nobody seems to know anything about the Hurst, so maybe that thing is garbage.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Harrop is not a big difference but the GMM is very big difference. What ever you do use good silicone instead of rubber gasket car comes with, they blow out and leak. Hurst not out as far as I know


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GMM: Heard complaints about these -- but not too many. Seems like a good unit. Equal to the B&M in performance -- but with four bolt mounting, etc. A solid bet. You can do a couple of things, like drilling out the floorplan, to greatly simplify installation.

B&M: A lot of people bitch about these -- but I've had mine in for around 19K miles -- with zero problems. If you apply the RTV the right way and use real red Loctite -- I really don't think you're going to have problems. There are also guys who break shifters by slamming them around. How that's the shifter's fault I'll never know. Kind of like hitting a tree and saying it's the car's fault.

Harrop: No first hand experience with their shifter -- but I like their company and engineering capabilities. Sort of like a Roush or other very smart, very successful company. I'm sure it's a good product -- but that's just a gut reaction.

Hurst: DOA. They're not coming out with a GTO shifter. Companies like Jeg's have been taking pre-orders because Hurst told them it was OK to do so -- but the ship date keeps getting pushed back. Don't bother wasting your time.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

Holden said:


> Harrop is not a big difference but the GMM is very big difference. What ever you do use good silicone instead of rubber gasket car comes with, they blow out and leak. Hurst not out as far as I know



I read something about not being able to use the stock shifter boot with the GMM. What's the deal with that? I know I am asking lots of questions about this, but it will probably be my first mod and I know many here have experience with all of this stuff.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I thought you can use upper and lower boot with GMM but you better start another thread and ask someone that has one or do a search. The lower is hard to get just right I dropped trany and did the install underneath so I didn’t have to unbolt it.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I have the GMM street version, Installed it myself with a friend at his dad's shop.

I put both boots back on with no problem. I also didn't use silicone or rtv on the seal on the advice of a mechanic (my freind's dad) with over 40 years experience. 

I asked him directly and discussed others had used it. He looked at the base of the GMM and where it mounts to the tranny, put some teflon grease on the o-ring (that's on the GMM) and cinched her tight. That was over 8,000 miles ago and I have checked it several times (anytime I'm under the car for oil changes, etc, with the most recent time a week or so ago when I replaced the exhaust) and bolts are tight with no leaks

Oh, the GMM was worth the money


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm ready for the purchase and install of a GMM Ripshifter. What is the best price and delivery anyone has got for this unit? What is the estimated labor (time estimate) to install it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> I'm ready for the purchase and install of a GMM Ripshifter. What is the best price and delivery anyone has got for this unit? What is the estimated labor (time estimate) to install it? Thanks in advance.


There may be better prices but all I've seen and heard of are around $300. I'm not sure about the labor because I installed mine. 

Here's a link to Speed Inc.

https://www.ls1speed.com/catagory.cfm?catagory=Transmission


----------

